# dragline spider silk



## Isiliel (Jun 20, 2012)

Η φράση που υπάρχει προς μετάφραση, είναι η ακόλουθη:

Spiders use silk for many purposes, including the *trailing safety dragline*, wrapping eggs for reproduction, protective retreats and catching prey.​

(Από την ομιλία του TED: Cheryl Hayashi: The magnificence of spider silk)

Η μετάφραση που καλούμαι να διορθώσω λέει:

Οι αράχνες χρησιμοποιούν το μετάξι για πολλούς λόγους, μεταξύ άλλων είναι η παραγωγή *ενός "εσκαφόμορφου" μεταξιού* για την ασφάλεια τους η προστασία των αυγών για την αναπαραγωγή τους, η προστατευμένη υποχώρηση, και η σύλληψη της λείας τους.​
Εγώ αυτό το εσκαφόμορφο, δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Είναι άραγε σωστό; Κανείς με γνώσεις εντομολογίας επί του αντικειμένου; (ή έστω κάποιος που να έχει το τηλέφωνο του Gil Grissom από το CSI...)


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Για να καταλάβω το *εκσκαφόμορφο*, από τη Βίκι:
Dragline silk—used for the web’s outer rim and spokes and the lifeline.

Κι από τον Ουέμπστερο:
1 : a line used in or for dragging
2 : an excavating machine in which the bucket is attached by cables and operates by being drawn toward the machine
3 : a strong stiff strand of silk produced by a spider especially to form the framework of its web and as a means of lowering itself from and returning to a height

Προφανώς κάποιος μπέρδεψε το 2 με το 3, και επιπλέον λείπει και ένα κόμμα δίπλα στο "μεταξιού".


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

*μίτος*
ο (ΑΜ μίτος)· 1. νήμα, κλωστή· 2. (στην υφαντική) η κλωστή τού στημονιού· || (νεοελλ.) (φρ.) α) «ο μίτος τής Αριάδνης»· μέσο για ανακάλυψη διεξόδου από δυσχερή και περίπλοκη κατάσταση· β) «ο μίτος τών ιδεών»· ο ειρμός τών σκέψεων, το ξετύλιγμα, το νήμα, η σειρά τών ιδεών· || (μσν.-αρχ.) ο ιστός τής αράχνης· || (αρχ.) 1. το νήμα τής τύχης («ἀπὸ λεπτοῡ μίτου τὸ ζῆν ἤρτηται», παροιμ.)· 2. η χορδή τής λύρας· 3. (στους ορφικούς ποιητές) σπέρμα, σπόρος.

Το νήμα που αφήνει πίσω της η αράχνη για ασφάλεια. Τι άλλο από _μίτος_;
... είτε με τη μορφή του μίτου είτε για να τυλίγει τα αβγά της...
Αλλά, επειδή είναι υπότιτλος, θα χρειαστείς κάτι πιο εύκολο και εκφραστικό:
... είτε για τα δικά της ανεβοκατεβάσματα ...


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2012)

Isiliel said:


> Η μετάφραση που καλούμαι να διορθώσω λέει:
> 
> Οι αράχνες χρησιμοποιούν το μετάξι για πολλούς λόγους, μεταξύ άλλων είναι η παραγωγή *ενός "εσκαφόμορφου" μεταξιού* για την ασφάλεια τους η προστασία των αυγών για την αναπαραγωγή τους, η προστατευμένη υποχώρηση, και η σύλληψη της λείας τους.​



Προφανώς ο μεταφραστής παραπλανήθηκε από την ερμηνεία [2] που δίνει η SBE παραπάνω, γιατί το _εσκαφόμορφο_ δεν κολλάει πουθενά. Για την απόδοση, ίσως σου κάνει το "σχοινί ασφαλείας". Δες όμως αν συμφωνείς και με τη μετάφραση του _retreats_ - σε συνδυασμό με το _protective_, εμένα μάλλον σε "καταφύγιο" με οδηγεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Δες όμως αν συμφωνείς και με τη μετάφραση του _retreats_ - σε συνδυασμό με το _protective_, εμένα μάλλον σε "καταφύγιο" με οδηγεί.


LOL, δεν έφτασα εκεί. Χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 20, 2012)

...ναι, έχει κι άλλα λάθη η μετάφραση, σας ευχαριστώ που τα επισημαίνετε. 

Όπως θα δείτε στην φωτογραφία που σας παραθέτω, η ομιλήτρια αναφέρθηκε σε επτά διαφορετικά είδη μεταξιού της αράχνης:






Ένα από αυτά είναι το dragline, δεν υπάρχει όμως άραγε κάποια επίσημη ονομασία στα Ελληνικά; Μου αρέσει ο _μίτος_, αλλά μήπως δεν ταιριάζει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που η ομιλία έχει επιστημονική χροιά;


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 20, 2012)

Πάντως dragline σε μηχανολογικό κόντεξτ είναι ο συρόμενος κάδος (δεν ξέρω αν έχει άλλη πιατσαδόρικη ονομασία). Αν αντί για κάδος βάλεις κουκούλι ή κάτι παραπλήσιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Ίσως μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις παντού τον μίτο αντί για το μετάξι (που είναι το υλικό κατασκευής του μίτου) και για το συγκεκριμένο: μίτος ανέλκυσης/ανάσυρσης ή, απλά, ελκτικό μίτο (δεν βλέπω να κάνει ελκτική δουλειά κάποιος από τους άλλους μίτους).

Για μεγαλύτερη πεζότητα :), ίσως σκέτο νήμα. Μεταξωτό ελκτικό νήμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 20, 2012)

Εδώ το _line_ έχει την έννοια του σπάγγου, του σχοινιού. Ίσως ονομάζεται _dragline_ επειδή η αράχνη το αφήνει να σέρνεται πίσω της, ή ίσως επειδή το χρησιμοποιεί για να συρθεί / σκαρφαλώσει η ίδια εκεί που ήταν, αν τυχόν πέσει ή αλλάξει γνώμη  Στη wikipedia, ας πούμε, αυτές τις ίνες μεταξιού τις ονομάζουν _drop lines _και _anchor lines_. Πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει ειδικός όρος στα Ελληνικά. Αν το μεταφράζαμε επί λέξη θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "συρόμενες ίνες", ενώ με βάση τη λειτουργία θα λέγαμε ίσως "ίνες ανάρτησης" ή "ίνες ασφάλειας"...

Edit: ή "αιώρησης"...


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Εδώ πάντως το αφήνουν αμετάφραστο (και διάβαζα όλο αγωνία να δω τη μετάφραση). Νομίζω ότι απόκτησε σημασία η συγκεκριμένη ίνα εδώ και πολύ λίγο καιρό, με την έρευνα στις αράχνες, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είχε συγκεκριμένο όνομα από πριν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Δυο δεκαετίες ζωή την έχει πάντως. Αλλά το κομμάτι στην Britannica με το _dragline_ δεν υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο. 

Ο ορισμός στο ODE:
2 a line of silk produced by a spider and acting as a safety line or (in newly hatched spiders) a parachute. 

Ο μίτος είναι λόγια λέξη, τον ανέφερα επειδή συνδυάζεται με τον μύθο της Αριάδνης, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε αν δεν τον έχουν ήδη υιοθετήσει οι ζωολόγοι, θα ήταν αυθαίρετο. Άρα πρέπει να περιοριστούμε σε κάτι περιγραφικό. Έδωσα μια ιδέα, ακούστηκαν και άλλες (π.χ. νήμα ασφαλείας, νήμα ανέλκυσης).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2012)

Αν μ' έπαιρνε πάντως να πρωτολογίσω θα το αποκαλούσα «νήμα οπισθοσυγκράτησης». Φρονώ πως πρόκειται για επαρκώς εύλογη και σημασιακώς διαυγή κατασκευή, και παραπέμπει και στο καθ' ημάς _drag = οπισθέλκουσα_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Δεν έχει τη σημασία της συγκράτησης (σαν τα αλεξίπτωτα). Θυμίζει περισσότερο το dragrope (a rope dragging from something, as the guide rope from a balloon).


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 20, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το γόνιμο brainstorming (που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν γνωρίζω πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε).


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 26, 2012)

Επικοινώνησα με την κοπέλα για τις διορθώσεις κι επιμένει πως βρήκε τη λέξη 'εσκαφόμορφο' ένας φίλος της, βιολόγος, σε κάποιο λεξικό βιολογίας.
Πόσο πιθανό είναι κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Ανώνυμο είναι το λεξικό; ;) :)


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 26, 2012)

Καλή σκέψη, θα ρωτήσω! 

Ευχαριστώ!!


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Η αναζήτηση της σχέσης της ανύπαρκτης λέξης «εσκαφόμορφου» με το συγκεκριμένο _dragline_ αξίζει μόνο στο πλαίσιο γλωσσικού ντετεκτιβισμού. Ακόμα και αν μας επιδειχθεί το πιο έγκυρο βιολογικό λεξικό να αναφέρει τον όρο, δεν σημαίνει ότι ο όρος είναι σωστός και χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2012)

Εξάλλου το _εσκαφόμορφο_ δεν ταιριάζει ούτε ως απόδοση του _dragline_ ούτε ως περιγραφή κλωστής μεταξιού! Αλήθεια, μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί την ετυμολογία; Γιατί δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τη λέξη «εσκάφη» (ως ουσιαστικό εννοώ  ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αλήθεια, μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί την ετυμολογία;


Διαβάστηκε σαν _draglike_. Και επειδή _drag = εκσκαφέας_, φτιάχτηκε το _εκσκαφεόμορφο_, με απλοποίηση _εκσκαφόμορφο_, με ανορθογραφία _εσκαφόμορφο_.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Διαβάστηκε σαν _draglike_. Και επειδή _drag = εκσκαφέας_, φτιάχτηκε το _εκσκαφεόμορφο_, με απλοποίηση _εκσκαφόμορφο_, με ανορθογραφία _εσκαφόμορφο_.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η αναζήτηση της σχέσης της ανύπαρκτης λέξης «εσκαφόμορφου» με το συγκεκριμένο _dragline_ αξίζει μόνο στο πλαίσιο γλωσσικού ντετεκτιβισμού. Ακόμα και αν μας επιδειχθεί το πιο έγκυρο βιολογικό λεξικό να αναφέρει τον όρο, δεν σημαίνει ότι ο όρος είναι σωστός και χρησιμοποιείται.



Πραγματικά είμαι της ίδιας άποψης και θα προτιμούσα το _νήμα ανέλκυσης_ αλλά θέλω να εξαντλήσω κάθε πιθανότητα ώστε να μην αδικήσω την κοπέλα.
Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως, πόσο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει ο όρος και να μην έχει ούτε μια αναφορά στο διαδίκτυο. (Από την άλλη, μόλις δημιούργησα μια. Χμμ... Και θα δημιουργηθεί κι άλλη εάν περάσει και δημοσιευτεί στη μετάφραση του TED. Γι' αυτό και επιμένω τόσο.)


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Εγώ τώρα, που μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό σαν εσχατόμορφη γραμμή άσκοπης άμυνας για μια άτυχη επιλογή, είμαι καλά, γιατρέ;  Such a drag... 




SBE said:


> Για να καταλάβω το *εκσκαφόμορφο*, από τη Βίκι:
> Dragline silk—used for the web’s outer rim and spokes and the lifeline.
> 
> Κι από τον Ουέμπστερο:
> ...


:up:


----------

